# Using Marshmallow Root



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Folks,
I have some marshmallow roots that I grew this year and was wondering if anyone has used it before and what can be done with it.Does it have to be peeled or cut to dry?
Thanks for any help,
Abe


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Abe,
I have been doing some research on kidney stones and keep running across marshmallow root tea for the kidney. I would for sure dry them and keep them about. I would research it a bit, some herbs you need the woody part of the root, some you dont. just need to find out what has the most concentration of the essential oils in it


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks Mamajohnson,
Yes,I'm will do some searches on it for future use.When boiled it turn very slimy and thick,looked something like aloe gel.The smell and flavor was close to asparagus.I added some honey to it and it was not bad to taste.
Abe


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Isn't it also used for a laxative?

Kat


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Not yet...LOL
Abe


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Ran across this,,, very interesting
http://www.allnatural.net/herbpages/marshmallow.shtml 

Marshmallow
Althaea officinalis


Source
Marshmallow is the root or leaf of a member of the mallow family that grows in wet soils in much of Europe from England, Denmark, and central Russia south to the Mediterranean region. Escaped from gardens in North America, it grows in salt marshes from Massachusetts to Virginia and in the mountains of the western United States. The root is used to a greater extent than the leaves.

Traditional Use
The genus name Althaea comes from the Greek altho, 11 associated with healing". Traditionally, Marshmallow root has been poulticed on bruises, muscle aches, sprains, burns, and inflammations. A tea of the leaves has been used to soothe sore throat and as an expectorant in bronchitis and whooping cough. Like many members of the mallow family, its tea is considered soothing to an upset stomach. Both the fresh and dried leaves have been used for similar conditions as the root but are considered somewhat weaker.

Current Status
The leaves and root both contain mucilagin, the substance that makes the tea "slimy", considered the main active ingredient. The leaves contain up to 16 percent mucilagin, while the roots contain 25-30 percent.

Marshmallow preparations are recognized for their ability to soothe and soften irritated tissue, particularly mucous membranes, and to loosen a cough. Marshmallow also mildly stimulates the immune system. The German health authorities allow use of the leaf and root preparations to relieve local irritation and soothe irritated mucous membranes in sore throat accompanied by dry cough. Preparations of the root are also used to relieve local irritations, stimulate the immune system, slow down lung congestion in sore throat with dry cough, and relieve mild inflammation of the mucous membranes of the digestive tract.

Preparations
Marshmallow root is generally available in the United States. Peeled root is considered of higher quality than root with the outer bark. The leaves are less familiar in America. The whole and cut-and-sifted root and powder are available in teas, capsules, and other formulations. In Europe, marshmallow syrups are available.


----------



## Abe R Crombie (Mar 13, 2005)

Thank You MJ,
That is very informative.I still have some to harvest and I think I will peel and dry them.They were very easy to grow by the way.
Abe


----------

